# Y22 2.2 Di coolant temp sensor location



## PastyMuncher82 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi,

First post on here have just picked up an '03 X-trail 2.2 Di. Anyway long story short I think I bought a bit of a lemon but I was stuck without are car so rushed into it! 

The coolant temp gauge keeps dropping out and I plan to change the sensor. I was looking to check the wiring to the sensor under the bonnet, but I can't find it. Can anyone tell me where to look?

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

A few clear pictures of the engine will help.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------

